# Hanging Drywall over ceiling tiles



## bjorgens (Dec 19, 2007)

I have an 13 by 13 den that was an addition to the house about 20 years ago and it has ceiling tiles right now. It also has blown in insulation and wondering if it is possible to install drywall right over the old ceiling tiles, would save me a lot of time an money if this is possible. I would assum you would still have to find the studs and fasten the drywall to the studs and not to the furring strips. Is this possible to do? Are there going to be any long term problems. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

If you have the ceiling height, consider installing a new ceiling frame-work. Attach the center areas of the ceilign frame-work, to the actual ceiling joists, for proper support.
Install sheetrock to that. You could use wood, you could use steel for the process...again, *if* you have the ceiling height.

Example: This is a room that had the existing tiled (acoustic ceiling) removed, the new ceiling was then framed, and new sheetrock installed -(with new recessed lighting and horse-hair plaster walls overlaid with new 3/8" S/R) - (rental property)


----------



## bjorgens (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't think that lowering the ceiling is an option for me. I have read that people have done it and screwed it to the joists, not the furring strips, so I think it will work, but will there be any long term problems. Such as sagging, bowing, etc...


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I think the main concern is your ceiling real flat which allow you to screw drywall directly onto it.... as putting drywall on a irregular surface could cause the drywall to break when screwing in... even a little gap will result breaking.... even you screw on the joists.... you may still need to install some studs on the ceiling to avoid this problem to loss a couple of inches of height.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

bjorgens said:


> I don't think that lowering the ceiling is an option for me. I have read that people have done it and screwed it to the joists, not the furring strips, so I think it will work, but will there be any long term problems. Such as sagging, bowing, etc...


If you install wood strapping with a level line and shims, you can avoid sagging. The key is to make sure that the strapping is installed tightly and solidly to the ceiling joists, or ceiling framing.


----------

